# Game 16: Boston Celtics (6-9) at New York Knicks (5-10)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*12/4 ; 1:00 PM EST ; **FSNE*

The Boston Celtics play the New York Knicks at the Madison Square Garden in New York today.

The New York Knicks's last game was against the Detroit, *L*, 98-106 *(*boxscore*)*. They were lead by their bench players though their coach, Larry Brown, did not play his starters for most of the game other than Stephon Marbury. Channing Frye scored 21 points off 6-12 shooting. Jamal Crawford scored 22 points off 8-17 shooting to go along with six assists and three steals.The Boston Celtics last game was against the Chicago Bulls, *L*, 102-106 *(*boxscore*)*. Paul Pierce gave his best performance of the season with *43* points on 12-21 shooting (including 5-8 from the perimeter) with eleven rebounds, five assists, and four steals. Delonte West was the only other Celtic to give a decent performance in a disappointing loss as he scored eleven points (5-10 shooting) and made big plays to keep the Celtics in the game down to the last second.
 
The probable starters for each team (Larry Brown has a tendency to shuffle his lineups so please do not hold my word to be absolutely true though I'm fairly certain on the accuracy of the Celtics' lineup):





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | http://www.nba.com/knicks/*Game Site* | Team Stats | http://www.nba.com/schedule/*Schedule* | Season Splits | http://www.nba.com/news/notes.pdf*Game Notes*
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !**

Please visit the* *New* York *Knicks* Game *Thread* *. *. *.* !​ </center>​


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I will be at this game. First live game of the season. Very excited.


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

It's snowing outside. good luck.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

A quick subway ride away for me so no problem - but thanks. I actually was just outside and it's not too bad. I think by game time the roads will be fine. At least I hope. It's more fun with a packed house.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I fixed some of the links in Prem's post.

Ah...anyway. I'm kinda worried/thinking "What if Doc takes Perkins out of the starting lineup now?"


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> I'm kinda worried/thinking "What if Doc takes Perkins out of the starting lineup now?"


Simple, Perkins doesn't start (and play major minutes!) and the Knicks win. Blount is pathetic and has no business taking minutes away from guys like Perkins and Jefferson (or even Raef) who can get the job done. Without Perkins the C's have to rely on Pierce and West to do all the rebounding and the other team ends up getting easy second shots and unless you are shooting the lights out you're not going to beat a team that's getting more attempts than you are.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins will not be the deciding factor for this game. As I remember, the Celtics did just fine on opening night. If Blount and LaFrentz start and play thirty minutes together, I think we still have a good shot at winning this game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

LB change the starting lineup once again so this is what we should expect to see on the Knicks end during tip off: 

Curry
Frye
Q
Steph
Nate


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Perkins will not be the deciding factor for this game. As I remember, the Celtics did just fine on opening night. If Blount and LaFrentz start and play thirty minutes together, I think we still have a good shot at winning this game.



We led by as many as 15 in that game and only won because of a Knicks collaps in OT.


Curry will eat Blount alive. 

Perk had 4 rebounds in 10 minutes last time vs the Knicks.
Blount had 5 rebounds in 43 minutes.
Perk had as many offensive reounbds in 10 as Blount had in 43.

We outrebounded the Knicks by 16.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Will it decide the game? No.

Mark Blount is about as good as a defender, right now, as Kendrick Perkins. Eddy Curry will not "eat him alive" and Curry, being the awful rebounder that he is, will certainly not triple Blount's rebounding totals given the same minutes. On offense, LaFrentz or Blount will usually be guarding Channing Frye about eighteen feet from the basket meaning no rebounds will come to them. Pierce will have the most rebounding opportunities and he will get a large amount of rebounds tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Kendrick Perkins is starting.

Tony Allen is "not ready yet."


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Just watching Delonte on that last play with dribble penetration and a nice creating ability, you can tell that he has improved greatly from last season.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I love Perkins.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

How the hell was that a foul on Delonte? He stuffed him royally....


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Clean block by Delonte, but he's called for the foul?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

West with a great block (all ball) but is called for fouling Antonio Davis.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love PEHKINS.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins with a miss, offensive rebound, layup but fails to rebound the ball several times on the defensive end (he had no positioning) causing Antonio Davis to score and get two offensive rebounds.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Perkins with a miss, offensive rebound, layup but fails to rebound the ball several times on the defensive end (he had no positioning) causing Antonio Davis to score and get two offensive rebounds.


True, but covering both Davis and Curry is not an easy task.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Sigh, Blount had positioning and still can't get the rebound.

Wow, D-West has two fouls and now we have to work with Greene and Dickau. uke:

Greene with his first foul.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

So far the Celtics are +5 with Perkins, -11 with Blount. They've scored one point, a PP FT.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Whoa, non-Homerness by Tommy Heinsohn?

"I don't believe that was a foul."

*Pierce goes to the line to shoot the FT*


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Greene sucks. Where's Dickau?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The crowd in MSG is quite quiet.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Greene sucks. Where's Dickau?


They both suck, where's Banks?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Al-Veal-Reed-Davis-Greene

uke: uke:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I appreciate Al's trying on defense, but one day he'll get injured, and I just hate the flopping plays that we used to play under OB. You're 280, 6"9' you don't drop like Walter McCarty.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow. Marbury walks more than Pierce...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics lead the Knicks by one, 46-45, at halftime.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>21</td><td>7-14</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>17</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>11</td><td>1-5</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>21</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-10</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>10</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>6</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>5</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>7</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*17-46*</td><td>*1-4*</td><td>*11-14*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*46*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*37.0%*</td><td>*25.0%*</td><td>*78.6%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 6 (5)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#225ea8">*NEW YORK KNICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephon Marbury, PG</td><td>22</td><td>8-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>8-9</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>24</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nate Robinson, G</td><td>11</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Davis, FC</td><td>11</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Quentin Richardson, GF</td><td>17</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddy Curry, C</td><td>10</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamal Crawford, SG</td><td>14</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anfernee Hardaway, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Channing Frye, C</td><td>8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Lee, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Trevor Ariza, SF</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Malik Rose, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Maurice Taylor, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jackie Butler, FC</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jerome James, C</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*14-35*</td><td>*1-3*</td><td>*16-18*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*26*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*45*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*40.0%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*88.9%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 15 (7)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics still need to pick up their shooting percentages. Ricky Davis was the one player to carry the team in the second quarter with his shooting but the Celtics are getting killed at rebounding with LaFrentz unable to grab even a minimal amount of rebounds.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Did Perkins just like throw that up there? If so, lucky shot (and he drew the foul).


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

lol @ Heinsohn ragging on the Knicks defense. 

"Crawford's a great defender.....haha not"


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Pierce is friggen unconscious out there. Sticks the trey, great assist to Delonte who sticks the trey. He makes it look so easy.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh wow. Delonte threw it down, Marbury and Crawford ran into each other getting out of the way and both went down, and they called a technical on Delonte...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce is all right. 

Wow, how about that tech on Delonte for hanging on the rim?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

That would make a good poster, eh? Delonte hanging on the rim with Marbury and Crawford laying on the floor lol.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> That would make a good poster, eh? Delonte hanging on the rim with Marbury and Crawford laying on the floor lol.



We could have a caption on the poster:

Mike Gorman: Look, look, look-at-it right here, BANG!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Orien Greene doing "the little things." Good (Perkins-esque) tip at the offensive end.

Pierce.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston leads New York by nine, 76-67, at the end of three.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>28</td><td>8-15</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>25</td><td>6-10</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>15</td><td>1-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>33</td><td>7-14</td><td>1-2</td><td>8-12</td><td align="right">0</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>23</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>13</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">4</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>9</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>11</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>19</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*29-65*</td><td>*3-9*</td><td>*15-20*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*27*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*76*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*44.6%*</td><td>*33.3%*</td><td>*75.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 9 (10)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#225ea8">*NEW YORK KNICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephon Marbury, PG</td><td>34</td><td>8-15</td><td>0-0</td><td>12-13</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>28</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nate Robinson, G</td><td>12</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antonio Davis, FC</td><td>13</td><td>1-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Quentin Richardson, GF</td><td>29</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>10</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddy Curry, C</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamal Crawford, SG</td><td>18</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Channing Frye, C</td><td>24</td><td>4-7</td><td>1-1</td><td>8-9</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Trevor Ariza, SF</td><td>9</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jackie Butler, FC</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jerome James, C</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Delonte's been doing an excellent job of penetrating. How you like them apples?


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Pierce has 25 points while only having taken 14 shots. Impressive.

Compare that to Kobe the other day against San Antonio when Kobe put up 25, but with 33 shots.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Is it just me or did Al just do a Blount-move and just looked at the ball while it dropped right next to him and a Knick picked it up?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte West cannot stop Stephon Marbury's dribble penetration but not many guards can.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Good effort by Justin Reed and Al Jefferson on the offensive end, with offensive rebounds and keeping the ball alive, but you have to hold on the ball and set up your offense again. You do not hurry up and score when you are leading. Big mistake.

96-93 with about 40 seconds left. Celtics leading; Knicks ball.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

welcome to the game dan dickau


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

wow the atlantic division is pathetic...the celts are tied for the division lead with a 7-9 record


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Good game guys and great win for you.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

Delonte plays well against the Knicks i guess. 

Nice contribution from alot of players.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Good game guys and great win for you.



why thank u :cheers:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston wins by three, 102-99.



> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td style="background: rgb(0, 101, 50) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" colspan="14">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R LAFRENTZ, F</td><td>25</td><td>1-7</td><td>1-4</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">M BLOUNT</td><td>13</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">O GREENE</td><td>12</td><td>0-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">P PIERCE, F</td><td>43</td><td>8-15</td><td>1-2</td><td>11-15</td><td>0</td><td>9</td><td>9</td><td>7</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>28</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">K PERKINS, C</td><td>15</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">A JEFFERSON</td><td>31</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R DAVIS, G</td><td>42</td><td>10-22</td><td>0-2</td><td>7-8</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>27</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J REED</td><td>12</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D WEST, G</td><td>35</td><td>7-13</td><td>1-4</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D DICKAU</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">B SCALABRINE</td><td>11</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> * </td> <td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*OREB*</td> <td>*DREB*</td> <td>*REB*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>36-84</td><td>3-13</td><td>27-33</td><td>12</td><td>24</td><td>36</td><td>16</td><td>10</td><td>5</td><td>11</td><td>32</td><td>102</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*42.9%*</td><td>*23.1%*</td><td>*81.8%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 11 (12)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14">
> ...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Great game for us. Nice contributions from D-West and that jam was pretty nice, Ricky had a good one, and Paul was...Paul. It's really amazing how easy he makes it look, isn't it?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I missed the game....First time in 3 years I have missed one lol. My sister got in a car accident and I stayed with her at the hospital. Good game though. Nice to pull out a W.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey King hope your sister is ok.
I missed the game too, had a birthday party for my nephew. Sounds like it was a good game. Al played a lot, did he look better. Perk only 15 minutes bc of fouls but still 7 rebounds 6 pts and an assist....question were the fouls good ones or are they still calling ticky tacky stuff on him.
Paul had a great game, he's having a great year, I'm glad. Why is Greene backing up Delonte now? I think he's not ready yet for that...I'd rather see Dickau until we have a better option. Blount's line looks pathetic did he play that pathetic?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks Rhino...I feel bad but, she had it coming. She was going 45 in the Shaw's parking lot and reached down for her Cell, ran into a pole, really dumb. Just broke her arm and fingers, bruises.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Thanks Rhino...I feel bad but, she had it coming. She was going 45 in the Shaw's parking lot and reached down for her Cell, ran into a pole, really dumb. Just broke her arm and fingers, bruises.



damn...hope shes alright give her best wishes from #1AWF for me...


question...how do u get up to 45 in a shaws parking lot???


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> She was going 45 in the Shaw's parking lot and reached down for her Cell, ran into a pole, really dumb. Just broke her arm and fingers, bruises.


Definitely not the smartest thing I've ever heard, but I've done some done things driving, too. I'm glad to hear she is okay and it's not too serious.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

whiterhino said:


> Hey King hope your sister is ok.
> I missed the game too, had a birthday party for my nephew. Sounds like it was a good game. Al played a lot, did he look better. Perk only 15 minutes bc of fouls but still 7 rebounds 6 pts and an assist....question were the fouls good ones or are they still calling ticky tacky stuff on him.
> Paul had a great game, he's having a great year, I'm glad. Why is Greene backing up Delonte now? I think he's not ready yet for that...I'd rather see Dickau until we have a better option. Blount's line looks pathetic did he play that pathetic?


Re: Perk

The fouls were horrible ones. Half of his fouls were ticky tacky. 

Re: Greene

Because Doc thinks he is a good defender and a passer, when in reality he looks like a deer in the headlights, and also can't shoot worth a lick. Dickau would be a much better backup. 

Re: Blount 

Yes. He was very pathetic. He couldn't find his shot and took a couple ill-advised ones.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> damn...hope shes alright give her best wishes from #1AWF for me...
> 
> 
> question...how do u get up to 45 in a shaws parking lot???


Only my sister...Completely irresponsible...She went around and just stepped on it I guess. The Shaw's is at the Rockland Plaza...So it's a bigger parking lot then most.

Thankz 2 all though...

Im still mad I missed the game though...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Im still mad I missed the game though...



LOL...true celtics fan...u get rep points for that


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Re: Perk
> 
> The fouls were horrible ones. Half of his fouls were ticky tacky.
> 
> ...


I agree, the last two fouls especially on Perk, should never have been called. I can't remember which one, but he barely touched a guy and he got called for the foul. I bet if some other 3rd year player did that they wouldn't have been called for it.

It's still amazing that we got seven rebounds in 15 minutes from Perk. The guy does not give up on a rebound!

I was disappointed by Al's rebounding a lot. He did a lot of Mark Blount things today. Mark has been benched for a reason (only 13 minutes, and I think it Doc was more than fair), and it was up to Al to do the things that Mark can't, yet in 31 minutes Al managed to get two rebounds. He was ball watching a lot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh, and Pierce dominated the game again. It has been two straight games where he took over.

BTW: Sorry to hear about your sister KH...I'm sure you were trying to get a "TV Room."

Rep points. Hope she's fine.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Oh, and Pierce dominated the game again. It has been two straight games where he took over.
> 
> BTW: Sorry to hear about your sister KH...I'm sure you were trying to get a "TV Room."
> 
> Rep points. Hope she's fine.


Haha I actually was. I was in the waiting room and asked about every nurse I saw if there was a TV. I felt selfish but it's for a good cause.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Haha I actually was. I was in the waiting room and asked about every nurse I saw if there was a TV. I felt selfish but it's for a good cause.



:rofl:

How's it for a good cause?

Man, if I were a she, or specifically, your sister you'd never see daylight again.  But hey, that's just me.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm worried about Al, he's seemed complacent this season. I think all the talk about him being the "future" went to his head and he forgot he has to work hard first before he gets there. I mean I still love the kid but he's in a slump, I hope he snaps out, which I know he will but sooner than later would be better.
Oh yeah I LOVE P-A-H-K-E-N-S ha ha! That's Perkins for all you non-Mass people :biggrin:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I was at the game Sunday. Not that you need to be there live to notice this but it was more pronounced in person. Perks looks like he speant the offseason eating spinach and lifting slabs of stone all summer. He really took off that HS fat and looks like rock.

AJ on the other hand looked pretty soft and sluggish. It could be mental and things have gone to his head. But he really did not appear (for what that's worth) fit and it seemed like that tranlated into a lack of energy.

You can play yourself into shape but he's not good enough yet to get 40 minutes and play into shape.

Maybe it's both - mental and conditioning.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> I was at the game Sunday. Not that you need to be there live to notice this but it was more pronounced in person. Perks looks like he speant the offseason eating spinach and lifting slabs of stone all summer. He really took off that HS fat and looks like rock.
> 
> AJ on the other hand looked pretty soft and sluggish. It could be mental and things have gone to his head. But he really did not appear (for what that's worth) fit and it seemed like that tranlated into a lack of energy.
> 
> ...


Sadly conditioning has been his problem last year too...well he did come out of high school, but the "sadly" is more directed at him not working over the summer to correct it.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> :rofl:
> 
> How's it for a good cause?
> 
> Man, if I were a she, or specifically, your sister you'd never see daylight again.  But hey, that's just me.


It's for a good cause because the boys in green are my life! And we actually won! :jawdrop:

Haha....She was really drugged up the whole time, and I was one of the first ones there when I got the call on my cell, so she knew I cared. :clown:


----------

